# Plasti-dip time



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Make sure you clean them good. It wasn't too bad of a job for me. Are you keeping the tires on?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Btw make sure the cans are kept at room temp before you use them.
These cold temps will make the dip spray out like crap. 
Sprays thick balls. (dont think about that description too much lol)

(you can use them outside in the cold, just make sure the cans are warm/room temp)


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

And don't make a layer too thick, especially with all the countours of wheels. If it starts running or doesn't dry before you put the next one on, they tend to not like sticking as well/more bubbling.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's a before off the car I busted the bead down.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I put rags around the tire.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its a lot different than regular paint.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

did you do one thick coat? :question:

there should be 4 really light coats with 5 min inbetween each coat.
this is so you dont get runs and even a even coat.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

One thing id say is to paint the inside of your rims first then outside.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> did you do one thick coat? :question:
> 
> there should be 4 really light coats with 5 min inbetween each coat.
> this is so you dont get runs and even a even coat.


What happend what I painted the outside first

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Was just thinking about doing this last night till I checked the weather....THE ******* WEATHER. Not lucky enough to have a garage to work in unless I sneak by my fathers when he's away.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> Was just thinking about doing this last night till I checked the weather....THE ******* WEATHER. Not lucky enough to have a garage to work in unless I sneak by my fathers when he's away.


Yeah I'm doing this while working got to make more money

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Can I apply a second coat

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Can I apply a second coat
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


As both tecollins and I noted, you should have done multiple thin coats - not a thick coat. The thick coat may have bubbling issues etc.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> As both tecollins and I noted, you should have done multiple thin coats - not a thick coat. The thick coat may have bubbling issues etc.


No bubble issues and I am on the rest of them.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Can I apply a second coat
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Can you give us more details when you post instead on one sentence lol

how are you applying the dip? thick or thin W/multiple coats

the way you should do it is, one light coat on all 4 rims by the time you are done with all four the 1st wheel should be ready for its 2nd coat.

You will get much better results doing it this way. with a MUCH lower chance of runs our uneven surfaces.

Not trying to keep hitting on the same stuff but i dont see a reason to do one wheel at a time. you will be able to get all 4 finished alot faster.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Can you give us more details when you post instead on one sentence lol
> 
> how are you applying the dip? thick or thin W/multiple coats
> 
> ...


Yea I am applying a thin coat multiple times its just hard to work on customers cars and mine at tge same time I have all four done now and will be installing them within the next hour.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

:goodjob:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

and you left the center caps in ,looks good


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

here it is out in the sun I will get a better pic so I can enter next month cotm.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> here it is out in the sun I will get a better pic so I can enter next month cotm.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Nice! 
Now you just have to murder out your grill and chrome weather striping 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Nice!
> Now you just have to murder out your grill and chrome weather striping
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


That's my next step I'm going to probably do that in vinal


Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks really good like that.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks eveybody i am so happy to get this done i am now waiting on my stock headlights to come in so i can retofit them so i will be looking good for lordstown meet.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

It looks ok but as polished as those wheels are I would have gone with a black (smoke) colored chrome....


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Are you dropped on something or stock?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea dropped on eibachs

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

looks good man, im thinking about doing mine but... idk for sure yet. does it look like a flat black? or more glossy? i cant really tell from the picture. Thanks!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> looks good man, im thinking about doing mine but... idk for sure yet. does it look like a flat black? or more glossy? i cant really tell from the picture. Thanks!


Its glossy before it fully dries, but once it's dried it's a matte black. If you want it glossy (which looks better IMO), you'll have to pick up a can of the glossifier. This is different than the clear coat.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

See I'd want to do it to be matte black so it matches my vinyl. Or do u think it looks better on my car w the chrome wheels?












just want some input on the style thanks guys beat forum I've ever been apart of or even been on just browsing glad to be here truly


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> See I'd want to do it to be matte black so it matches my vinyl. Or do u think it looks better on my car w the chrome wheels?
> View attachment 10459
> View attachment 10460
> just want some input on the style thanks guys beat forum I've ever been apart of or even been on just browsing glad to be here truly
> ...


I think tge chrome will look better imo.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like the chrome look for the Eco wheels myself. When their color is changed they look like hubcaps.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So I went to see how much my chrome strips woild be to get done ******* quoted me almost 3 grand. Said it would take longer to do than wrap the entire car.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So I went to see how much my chrome strips woild be to get done ******* quoted me almost 3 grand. Said it would take longer to do than wrap the entire car.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


3g geez, why not just use chrome vinyl for the stripes?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

cottonseed said:


> 3g geez, why not just use chrome vinyl for the stripes?


No I'm murdering it out my weather strips and grill and trunk chrome I want it gone I don't like chrome on this car.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## toolhauler (Jan 26, 2013)

that looks great, keeping a eye out on all the plastic dips job before I give it a shot. and I agree just say no to chrome.


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> No I'm murdering it out my weather strips and grill and trunk chrome I want it gone I don't like chrome on this car.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Ohh I gotcha, sorry I misunderstood. Thought you wanted to add chrome not take it away.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

cottonseed said:


> Ohh I gotcha, sorry I misunderstood. Thought you wanted to add chrome not take it away.


Its cool I re read it and I actually worded it really bad.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well another Plasti dip Project my chrome pieces are slowly going away.


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

how are you doing what you have left? i would like to do mine as well and im a pretty experienced dipper? lol i understand the trunk chrome but the chrome around the grill and weather strips is whats getting me right now.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I just tapped it really slowly and make sure it will not get on my window


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

its not perfect but hey I will be the only one who can find my screw ups.


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

yeah thats what i figured, i will probably do a lot of plasti dipping tonight, im getting my rims installed in about an hour or so then ill probably start working on dipping and taking off my badges. ill probably start a thread with all of my progress like you've done. i plan on making my cruze like yours but mine is pearl white.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I think im just goin to buy all the chrome pieces then plastidip them then install them.


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

i would imagine taking off the weather strips would be pretty difficult, as for buying all of them why not just remove them, dip them, then re install them?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

possibility of breaking them.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

this was a little harder than I thought it will have to be redone.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

You did the chrome pieces that run by the windows on the doors? Got any pics? I've been meaning to do this but haven't gotten around to it


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i will be uploading them in a min.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Before







After


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Not bad - will be doing this on my Cruze as well.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

I was able to pull the chrome strips right off with out any problem. The back window was the only issue for me. Did you do the front grill yet? Im not sure how to go about doing that part of the car.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks i will try this in a couple of days.


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

akrupocin said:


> View attachment 12182
> View attachment 12183
> 
> I was able to pull the chrome strips right off with out any problem. The back window was the only issue for me. Did you do the front grill yet? Im not sure how to go about doing that part of the car.


How did u remove the strips?


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

I might do this sometime this week, I'll probably not remove the strips though. 


Hey akrupocin have you done the chrome around the foglights? I thought about doing that also


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Easiest way is to open the doors and just pull up on the left side first. They are only just snapped on there nothing else is holding them on.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

silverWS.6 I have not done the fog lights yet. I have thought about doing them but i have been working on the road a lot. I might take a look at them next weekend to see how they might come off. I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

akrupocin said:


> Easiest way is to open the doors and just pull up on the left side first. They are only just snapped on there nothing else is holding them on.


They snap back in or do they need an adhesive?


akrupocin said:


> silverWS.6 I have not done the fog lights yet. I have thought about doing them but i have been working on the road a lot. I might take a look at them next weekend to see how they might come off. I will let you know what I find out.


Sweet, thanks! I thought about just taping around them but it kinda looks like a pain


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

akrupocin said:


> Easiest way is to open the doors and just pull up on the left side first. They are only just snapped on there nothing else is holding them on.



Any way you could be more specific?


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

silverWS.6 no adhesive needed they just snap right back on. Also the chrome back piece just take out he trunk lining and there are 3 or 4 screws holding in that piece.

Atinnon I could take pices for your next weekend if you want to wait. I can show a video of pulling them off the car if that will help explain alittle further


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

I managed to get mine done but the dip seperated wrong closer to the side view mirrors on both sides so I'll have to touch it up tomorrow. I also debaged my cruze today while I was waiting between layers. I should have a new thread up tomorrow with pics of all my current mods.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i got some red dip in the mail so i can do my cruze and i am also adding a chevrolet emblem and switching sides with everything.









im talking about the cheverolet emblem on the left side of this car.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

im doing this but it will be plasti dipped red with the green eco emblem on the right side of the trunk lid.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmmm nice, I'm with you on keeping the badges on the cars. Where did you get the Chevrolet badge? I might follow you on this but just put Chevrolet on the left and Cruze on the right


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Old School Vintag Style Chevrolet Script Vehicle Emblem | eBay

Rear Chevrolet Brand EMBLEM1P for 08 11 Chevy Cruze | eBay


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

i had my emblems dipped on my silverado and yeah they looked great but cleaning the dirt between them was a pain, good luck. I wanted nothing on the back of my cruze except the bowtie.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So if you have been reading this i am planning on adding a Chevrolet emblem on my drivers side trunk lid were the Cruze emblem is now and moving the Cruze emblem over to the passenger, I will plasti-dip them red. But my question is should i keep the green eco badge.
heres picture of all the emblems i am buying. The Chevrolet and Cruze emblem will be red and the two sickspeed emblems chrome will be black.





































should i move this badge over with the Cruze emblem


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

My red Plasti-Dip can just came in the mail lol.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice - looking forward to see the results!


----------

